# دراسة كاملة لمشروع مبنى كلية الصيدلة - حلب



## م . أبو بكر (31 مايو 2006)

أخوتي الأعزاء ..

ترددت كثيراً قبل إدراج أحد المشاريع التي قمت بدراستها لما قد يكتنفها من غموض بسبب أنه لا يوجد شرح في نوطة الدراسة بل نتائج فقط .. 
لكنني أقدم هذا المشروع المتكامل لكل من سال عن دراسة مشروع كامل من البيتون المسلح .

ملحوظة : تمت دراسة هذا المشروع عام 2001 و هو قيد التنفيذ .

و قد اخترت إحدى الكتل من المشروع الضخم و هي الكتلة Block Nr 31 - 32 .

المبنى يضم كمرات و بلاطات معصبة ( هوردي ) و بلاطة معصبة باتجاهين ( بانيلد بيم ) و أساسات بأنواعها .. الخ .

الملف الأول يضم : 
المخططات كاملة لكتلة المبنى Nr 31 - 32 مروسم بـ أوتوكاد 2000 .
نوطة الدراسة . وورد 2000 .
جدول توزيع الحديد في الكمرات اكسل 2000 .

الملف الثاني يضم نتائج الدراسة ببرنامج ( جواد بيم ) و هو برنامج محلي لصديقنا المهندس الفذ ( عبد الجواد ) و الذ أبدع فيه بشكل مطلق على النمط الغربي برنامجاً و لا أروع و لا أدق .

الملف الثالث هو برنامج ( جواد بيم Jwd Beam) بدعة البرامج الهندسية لدراسة الكمرات الذي قدمه هدية لجميع المهندسين أخونا و صديقنا المهندس ( عبد الجواد الحاج يونس - حمص ) .


الدراسة تمت حسب الكود العربي السوري المترجم بعناية عن الكود الأمريكي .
تم تدقيق المشروع من قبل مجموعة من كبار الدكاترة في جامعة حلب .

أتمنى أن تحصل الفائدة .
م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (31 مايو 2006)

لم اتمكن من رفع الملفات حالياً .. بسبب مشاكل في المخدم لدينا 

سأحاول غداً .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (31 مايو 2006)

ارجو منك ارسال الملف


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (31 مايو 2006)

فين الملفات يا هندسة


----------



## adil (31 مايو 2006)

دراسة رائعه وارجو ان ترفع الملفات وجزاك الله كل خير عنها


----------



## اعجال (31 مايو 2006)

الله يوفقك لعمل الخير ويسهل طريقك للجنة


----------



## عادل التقني (31 مايو 2006)

ou est le projet


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 يونيو 2006)

حمدا لله على السلامة يا م/ أبو بكر تمنياتنا بالتوفيق و افتقدناك الايام القليلة الماضية


----------



## نجاح (1 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]شوقتنا للمشروع بس ما شفنا [/frame]


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 يونيو 2006)

لا زلت لا أستطيع التحميل .. :4: 

سأحاول لاحقاً ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## زيــــاد (1 يونيو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا م.ابو بكر ,,,, كما عهدنا منك دائما كل مفيد , والى الامام 
وبأتنظار الملفات 


تحياتي


----------



## m_beik (1 يونيو 2006)

الفكرة رائعة آمل تنفيذها


----------



## adil (2 يونيو 2006)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> لا زلت لا أستطيع التحميل .. :4:
> 
> سأحاول لاحقاً ..
> 
> م . أبو بكر




ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك وتستطيع رفعه 
ولقد افتقدناك كثيرا الفترة الماضية


----------



## shrek (2 يونيو 2006)

نجاح قال:


> [frame="7 70"]شوقتنا للمشروع بس ما شفنا [/frame]


...................................................


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 يونيو 2006)

*الملفات المرفقة لإطلاع*

فيما يلي كافة المخططات و اللوحات الإنشائية الخاصة بمشروع كلية الصيدلة جامعة حلب الكتلة Nr 31 - 32 فقط .

المخططات الإنشائية للمشروع ( الكتلة Nr31 - 32 فقط ) . عدد / 20 لوحة / .أوتوكاد 2000 .

النوطة الهندسية .
جداول تسليح الكمرات .

ملاحظة : النوطة الهندسية المطبوعة تضم ( النوطة الهندسية أعلاه يتخللها تفصيل الدراسة من ملفات برنامج جواد ( مخططات العزم و القوى القاصة و ردود الأفعال ... الخ + جداول تسليح الكمرات ) .

إذا كانت الخطوط العربية لا تظهر بشكل صحيح في أوتوكاد فهذا لأننا نعتمد خطوط من إبداع محلي للمهندس ( عبد الجواد ) حيث أن أوتوكاد 2000 لم يكن يعتمد الخطوط العربية التقليدية .

سيتم إدراج برنامج ( Jwdbeam ) في المشاركة التالية

م . أبو بكر

مساقط الطوابق و الأساسات و الأعمدة.zip

لوحات الأعصاب و الكمرات.zip​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 يونيو 2006)

برنامج JWDBEAM لدراسة الكمرات 

إعداد المهندس عبد الجواد الحاج يونس - حمص .

ملاحظة : النسخة المدرجة هنا لا تعمل على Win XP و هناك ملف تعديل سأدرجه اليوم .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## نجاح (3 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]أنتظرنا أيام....... لكن لحظة معرفة تعادل عمرا كاملا من الانتظـــــــــــــــــــار 
المهندسة نجاح[/frame]


----------



## زيــــاد (3 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا م. ابو بكر


----------



## هاله10 (3 يونيو 2006)

دراسة رائعه وجزاك الله عنها الف خير


----------



## تميم مازن (13 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي العزيز يا مهندس أبو بكر وفقك الله لما فيه خير البلاد والعباد


----------



## abdallan60 (13 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وما قصرت


----------



## silverfox (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الملفات وأرجو منك ادراج ملف التعديل لبرنامج جواد بيم
ولي سؤال عن البرنامج فأنا أعرف أن برنامج جواد بيم يتطلب وجود اوتوكاد 2000 أو 14 وأنا أعمل على الاوتوكاد 2006 و2007 فهلا هناك مشكلة في التعامل مع برنامج جواد بيم بوجود الاوتوكاد 2007.
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 يونيو 2006)

لا علاقة لبرنامج جواد بيم بأتوكوكاد أبداً .. أياً كانت نسختك .
و سادرج قريباً نسخة التعديل إلى win xp

م . أبو بكر


----------



## احمد حمدان (14 يونيو 2006)

مشكور وما قصرت يامهندس ابو بكر لانعرف كيف نجازيك . بارك الله بك.


----------



## احمد حمدان (14 يونيو 2006)

مشكور وما قصرت يامهندس ابو بكر لانعرف كيف نجازيك . بارك الله بك.


----------



## medosalah (14 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك...................الف شكر


----------



## Ahmed15 (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
س؟ بأي برنامج استطيع تشغيل ملفات الملف الاول وشكرا


----------



## majed m (16 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## السواحلي (17 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ونحن بانتظار البرنامج لانه فعلا متل ماحكيت من اقوى البرامج وادقها لدراسة العزوم في الجوائز انا قارنت نتائجه بنتائج العزوم الثلاثه والتي تعتبر من ادق طرق الحساب ولا يوجد فرق بينهما بس ياريت طلب لو تقدر تنزل خطوط الاوتوكاد لان فعلا هناك خطوط من تصميم الزميل الفذ عبد الجواد وانا كنت اعمل في السعوديه وشاهدتها مع احد الزملاء


----------



## رائد الرفاعي (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك صديقي وبانتظار الجواد بيم....


----------



## wal_dab (20 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الالماني (22 يونيو 2006)

المهندس ابو بكر من حمص ومن اي دفعة اذا في امكانية وما في تدخل بالخصوصيات


----------



## م . أبو بكر (23 يونيو 2006)

أخي المهندس الألماني ..
أخوك أبو بكر من حماه - خريج جامعة حلب 1995 هندسة أنشائية .

المهندس ( عبد الجواد الحاج يونس ) مؤلف البرنامج صديق عزيز من حمص و هو خريج دفعة 2000. .

مع التحية .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## السواحلي (25 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز انا من طرطوس خريج عام 1987 جامعة تشرين اشتغلت حوالي عشر سنوات في الامارات والسعوديه


----------



## المهندس الالماني (26 يونيو 2006)

شو الباش مهندسين كلن سوريين على كل حال شكرا يا استاذي الكريم على الرد على تساؤلي اتا من حمص وبعرف في حماة مهندسين اكتر مابعرف من حمص خريج 98 واعمل في السعودية وصار لي 3 سنين ما شميت هواء سورية ادعيلنا.......


----------



## السواحلي (27 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز ابو بكر نحن بانتظار ملف التعديل كي يعمل برنامج جواد بيم على ويندوز xp لان عندي نفس المشكله في برنامج beamdelux وهو من ادق البرامج في حساب العزوم وقوى القص وردود الافعال وهو برنامج خفيف ورائع


----------



## ehabelg (28 يونيو 2006)

الاخ الفاضل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 يونيو 2006)

أعتذر عن التأخر بإدراج ملف تحديث Jwdbeam لكن السبب أنني لم أعثر بعد على السي دي الذي يضم هذا التحديث .

بالنسبة لبرنامج Beamdeluxe ... آآآآآآآآآآه .

هذا البرنامج من عمل الزميل و الصديق العزيز المهندس أحمد ضبيط .. جامعة حلب 1995 .

هذه الدفعة ( حلب 1995 ) المميزة و المميزة جداً ضمت 18 طالب تخرجوا بمعدلات تجاوزت 70 % .
بينما لا يتجاوز العدد عادة 1 - 2 طالب في الدفعة .

دفعتنا عام 1995 ضمت ثلة من الشباب المحب للهندسة و للدراسة و للإنتاج .. 18 طالب تنافسنا منافسة علمية عجيبة و قوية للحصول على المراكز الأولى .. منا من قدم للهندسة باكورة البرامج العاملة تحت بيئة Win95 التي كانت جديدة آنذاك ... برامج كمرات و أساسات و جدران استنادية ... الخ .

و آخرون أبدعوا في مجالات الدراسة و التصميم الإنشائي و التنفيذ أيضاً و منهم من يعمل اليوم مع كبريات الشركات الخليجية و منهم من تابع دراسته و حصل على الماجستير و يسعى اليوم للحصول على الدوكتوراة .

ذكريات رائعة عن تلك المرحلة .. عايشنا خلالها تلك المجموعة الرائعة نافسنا بشرف و الحمد لله فجميع الشباب يبدعون في حياتهم العملية تصميم أو تنفيذ أو برمجة .

شكراً لكم على استعادة تلك الذكريات و أعدكم بإدراج الملف فور العثور عليه .

أخوكم : م . أبو بكر


----------



## المهندس الالماني (2 يوليو 2006)

يا ليت الشباب يعود يوما


----------



## barede (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : شكراً لك أيها الزميل العزيز على هذه الخدمات المفيدة لكافة الزملاء.


----------



## عبدالله2006 (21 يوليو 2006)

المكرم المهندس ابو بكر نحن مكتب استشارات هندسية بالرياض ولدينا بعض الاعمال التي تتطلب مهندس انشائي بمستوى المهندس الانشائي المصمم لكلية حلب
ولقد بحثت عن مكاتب استشارية بالانتر نت للتعاون معها في تصميم المشاريع ولم اجد حتى في مواقع نقابات المهندسين السورية 
سؤالي هل بالامكان عمل تعاون بيننا ؟؟؟ او تزويدي بعناوين مكاتب استشارية مميزة بالجمهورية السورية وشكرا لك على مجهوداتك الرائعة والواضحة بالمنتدى
والسلام


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (2 أغسطس 2006)

الله يوفق يا مهندسنة المبدع وانشاءالله نرى منك المزيد من هذا الابداع


----------



## enternow (3 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (3 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ المهندس ابو بكر اشكرلك هذا الموضوع واتمنى لك ان يكرمك الله من واسع كرمة انا مهندس من حمص وفي بدايت الحيات العملية اعمل في مكتب هندسي في السعوديةواتمنى منك المساعدة لأخوك الأصغر اما بالنسبة لبرنامج جواد بيم اتمنى لوترفق معه شرح مبسط عن استخدامة شاكراًلك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 أغسطس 2006)

*أخيراً برنامج جواد بيم مع التعديل إلى xp*

أعتذر عن التأخر بإدراج ملف تعديل جواد بيم بسبب ضياع السي دي ..

و ها هو ملف التعديل إلى xpفقط شغل الملف المضغوط و اختر تحديث ..

البرنامج يعمل في دقة الشاشة 800 × 600 بكسل .

ملاحظة : الأخ المهندس عبد الجواد الحاج يونس صاحب البرنامج قدم هذا البرنامج مجاناً لأخوته المهندسين لذلك أرجو أن يدعو له بخير كل من يستعمل البرنامج . 

إذا صافتك صعوبة في التحميل اسألني و سأجيبك بعون الله .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## eng.walee (6 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## solom012 (6 أغسطس 2006)

Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## مهندس نواف (7 أغسطس 2006)

م. ابوبكر 

جزاك الله الف خير على جهودك المبذوله والمفيدة لأخوانك المهندسين العرب

ولا انسى الأخ جواد صاحب البرنامج بلغه شكري وجزاه الله الف خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## halsaheer (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## احمد الديب (27 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (27 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع وندعو من الله التوفيق لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## TWeeTY (27 أغسطس 2006)

mashkoooooooor


----------



## عبد المعبود (27 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]اهلا وسهلا م.ابو بكر ,,,, كما عهدنا منك دائما كل مفيد , والى الامام [/grade]


----------



## عبد المعبود (28 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر ونتمنى المزييييييييييييييييد


----------



## habeeba (31 أغسطس 2006)

أولا شكرا على الرنامج يا مهندس أبو بكر
ثانيا البنامج مش عاوز يتحدث يا أخ أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (31 أغسطس 2006)

> البرنامج مش عاوز يتحدث يا أخ أبو بكر



أختي حبيبة ..
يتم تحميل البرنامج بشكل عادي على القرص c حصراً .

و من ثم يتم تشغيل برنامج تعديله إلى winxp .. الأمر سهل ..

يمكنك قراءة ملف txt المرفق بالتعديل لتتعرفي على ملخض العملية ...

أتمنى أن تحصل الفائدة

م . أبو بكر


----------



## ةةةةةة (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*تحيه حب واحترام*

السلام عليكم اخي ابو بكر لم استطع فتح الملف ارجو مساعدتي شاكرا تعاونكم


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

أي ملف بالضبط أخي لم تستطيع فتحه .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## ةةةةةة (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ملف مساقط الطوابق والارضيات شاكرا اهتمامك اعانك الله


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه الملفات مرسومة بواسطة AutoCad 2000 يمكن فتحها حصراً بنسخة أوتوكاد 2000 و ما بعدها من نسخ احدث .

إذا لم يكن على الجهاز برنامج أوتوكاد فمن الطبيعي أن لا تفتح الملفات .

مع التقدير .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## oyon (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

المشروع اسمه يجعلك تنتظر،،،،،،،،
فى انتظار الملفات.


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

وجدت الملفات ،،،،،،،،،
مشكور .


----------



## eng.mohad (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m_anas (18 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="6 60"][bimg]السلام عليكم 
حضرتك شوقتنا للمشروع وماشفنا اى حاجة
م /انس رمضان 
اميل
anas_online_87***********[/bimg][/frame]


----------



## saleh_agiza (18 سبتمبر 2006)

[mark=FFFFCC]جزاك الله خيرا مهند سنا الهمام ابا بكر 
والله نسأل ان يجعل كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة[/mark]


----------



## ةةةةةة (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم لغرض عمل طرق داخليه من الخرسانه الغير مسلحه وقشط الارض كان 50 سم ما نوع الطبقات التي يجب وضعها وارتفاعاتها ارجو الرد اليوم لانها مطلوبه غدا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## said_hu2000 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس ابو بكر على هذا المجهود ارجو من الله ان يكتبة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abomonef (7 أكتوبر 2006)

لو ترفق لنا مجموع الخطوط العربيه بلاوتوكاد

لانه العربي يظهر على شكل استفهام مع اني استخدم 2007


وشكرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي أبو مناف .

الحقيقة هذه الخطوط ليست من اصل أوتوكاد لأن أوتكاد 2000 لم يكن يستعمل الفونط العربي كما تعلم .

كنا نستعمل برنامجاً مساعداً يسمى A2Corel نكتب فيه و ننسخ و نلصق إلى أوتوكاد ..

عذراً منكم .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## hosam mansour (7 أكتوبر 2006)

حاولت فتح الملفات لكن !!!! فهل ممكن اعرف يا اخ عمرو مع اى برنامج يفتح ؟!!!؟


----------



## م . أبو بكر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي حسام ..
تحية طيبة .. الحقيقة الملفات لي و ليس للأخ الغالي عمرو علي ..

ملفات الحسابات تمت على برنامج jwdbeam لأخينا المهندس عبد الجواد .. الموجود معنا حديثاً في الملتقى و قد قمت بإدراج البرنامج في إحدى المشاركات أعلاه كما أنه موجود بشرح المهندس عبد الجواد في هذا الملتقى .

أخوك .. م . أبو بكر


----------



## طارق العربي مهندس (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ok ok ok ok


----------



## enginer/alaa (22 أكتوبر 2006)

الفكرة رائعة آمل تنفيذها


----------



## egyeng (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا على المجهود*

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## fou (2 ديسمبر 2006)

Merci baucoup votre frére fouzi


----------



## م . أبو بكر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

A Vous Mon Frere Fouzi .
Mal Langue Francais Est Petit Mal .. Mais Je Peut Ecrirer Qulque Phrase

Au Revoir

Eng.abubaker


----------



## hood (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## سموري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي المهندس أبو بكر إذا موجودة عندك حساب كميات المشروع ياريت ما تتأخر علينا فيها رجاء خاص


----------



## يونس ثريدي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجازاك الله خيراً


----------



## Orwah (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً . بالنسبة لبرنامج jwd beam قام المهندس عبد الجواد باصدار ملف exe. ليعمل البرنامج على نظام Windows XP هل استطيع أن أجد الملف عندك؟ البرنامج رائع و سهل و عملي اذكر عندما كنت اعمل في سوريا لا يخلو مكتب هندسي أو جامعة لا تستخدم هذا البرنامج و انا حتى الان في الحياة العملية استخدمه اظن انه المناسب (سرعة ادخال البيانات , نتائج , بسيط غير معقد)


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخت Orwah .

الملف المطلوب لتمكين Jwd Beam من العمل تحت Win Xp موجود هنا في هذا الموضوع بالذات راجعي المشاركات الأولى في الموضوع .
و خاصة المشاركة رقم 45 .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## zzz (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد أن أثني على هذا الأداء المتميز للزميل عبد الجواد
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (26 ديسمبر 2006)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أخوتي الأعزاء ..
> 
> ترددت كثيراً قبل إدراج أحد المشاريع التي قمت بدراستها لما قد يكتنفها من غموض بسبب أنه لا يوجد شرح في نوطة الدراسة بل نتائج فقط ..
> لكنني أقدم هذا المشروع المتكامل لكل من سال عن دراسة مشروع كامل من البيتون المسلح .
> ...


لو سمحت يا بشمهندس كنت عايز اعرف تفاصيل المشروع وخاصة عن الهوردى


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*bns_ssssh************

:12: :32: بحبكم قوى


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (26 ديسمبر 2006)

:12: :32: بحبكم قوى


----------



## yasernagy2010 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراا يـــــــــــــــــــــا هنسة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي محمد كمال عبد الله .

الملفات متوفرة في المذكرة الحسابية الموجودة في الصفحات الأولى من هذا الموضوع بإمكانك الإطلاع عليها .

طبعاً هناك دراسة تفصيلية لعصب واحد و من ثم بقية الأعصاب النتائج فقط .

مع التقدير .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## مهندس ابوبكر (1 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا لاسف الاسم مثل الاسم ولكن من الواضح ان هناك فرق كبيـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 يناير 2007)

أخي المهندس أبو بكر ..
الاسم مثل الاسم و لا فضل لأحد على أحد إلا بالتقوى ..

جزاك الله خيراً ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## anlutfi (7 يناير 2007)

تسلم الايادي معلم


----------



## yasernagy2010 (7 يناير 2007)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## حازم عبيد علاوي (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ابو بكر .......... 
الملفات غيلا موجوده ايها الاخ العزيز 


المهندس المدني حازم عبيد علاوي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 فبراير 2007)

بل موجودة أخي الكريم في المشاركات الأولى إلرجع إلى الصفحيتين ( 1 - 2 ) .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## houras (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ادم المصرى (2 فبراير 2007)

الملفات عند فك الضغط تصبح jcb.file وانا لا استطيع فتحها ارجو ارسال الحل


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 فبراير 2007)

الأخ آدم .
الحل موجود .. فالملفات ذات اللاحقة jcb هي لبرنامج ( جواد بيم ) و هو برنامج سوري محلي مجاني لزميلنا المهندس عبد الجواد الموجود معنا هنا في الملتق .. قمنا بتحميله كاملاً في هذا الموضوع ..
عد إلى الصفحات الأولى و قم بتحميله و ستفتح ملفاتك بإذن الله .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## mnci (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## ادم المصرى (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود واسف على الرد المتأخر بسبب اعطال النت


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (2 مارس 2007)

مهندس علي الخفاجي قال:


> ارجو منك ارسال الملف



اخي العزيز لا اعتقد ان دائره العباسيه تحوي مثل هذه المشاريع فلاداعي لاستلام الملف اتركه لزملائك في الكوفه :78:


----------



## mhany80 (2 مارس 2007)

مشكورين على هذه الإضافة الغالية


----------



## احمد الزير (27 مارس 2007)

ابي اسال سؤاااااااااااال ممكن 
ابي لو سمحتو تعملوووو معي خير لو ترسلو لي مشررروع كامل لهندسه مدنيه للمباني فيها مقاومه الزلازل والرياح لو مافي احراج وشكراااا وابي تعلموني كيف ادخل عليها لو مافي احراج ومشكورين


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (29 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااستاذ ووفقك للخير


----------



## marowan (30 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية يا اخي


----------



## khaledelmasry (30 مارس 2007)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


جزاك الله خيرا........................*


----------



## عزات (31 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزات (31 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Ash1006 (6 أبريل 2007)

كثر الله خيركز و أرجو أن تستمر بمدنا بالمعلومات و ذلك للإستفادة من خبرتك الهندسية.. و شكراً


----------



## الحسن0011 (12 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## agui (12 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك أخي أبو بكر على المجهود
وإن شاء الله جعلها صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك آمين.


----------



## bluewhale (14 أبريل 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حساناتك الي يوم القيامة


----------



## نوفل عبد الرزاق (25 أبريل 2007)

thank u so much 
please i want jwdbeam


----------



## م . أبو بكر (25 أبريل 2007)

> thank u so much
> please i want jwdbeam



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28346

تفضل ..

م . أبو بكر


----------



## sali-dido05 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على تواصلك وعلى إعطائنا هذه الخبرة العملية الجاهزة


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (28 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافية أخي المهندس ابو بكر 
متمنيا لك المزيد من النجاح و التوفيق


----------



## sirin (29 أبريل 2007)

أخي أبو بكر بس حبيت أسأل سؤال 
هي مخططات لكلية الصيدلة الجديدة ؟؟؟

و لا القديمة ...؟؟؟
صراحة أنا هندسة عمارة و ما رح يمكن أفهم الملفات متلكن ........ بس مشكور ع كل حال 

المبنى الجديد صرلو 4 سنين و ما خلص ... و أنت أكيد بتعرف أنو هو ملاصق لكليتنا ..... 

و بالتوفيق للجميع .......... و للمهندس الألماني يلي ما شم ريحة البلد من زمان ..... الغربة صعبة 

موفقين


----------



## جعفر الكتبي (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 أبريل 2007)

> أخي أبو بكر بس حبيت أسأل سؤال
> هي مخططات لكلية الصيدلة الجديدة



أخت سيرين .. هذه المخططات لكلية الصيدلة الجديدة و بمعنى أصح لجزء منها و هي الكتلة المبينة ..
تمت دراسة هذه المخططات عام 2000 - 2001 من قبل الوحدة الهندسية بحلب ... و التي حولت المشروع لنا لدراسته بالأجر المقطوع و قدمته باسمها بعد تدقيقه و هم مجموعة من الدكاترة المسيطيرن على الوحدة الهندسية بحلب كما تعلمين ..
و هم الوحيديون المخولون بأخذ هذه المشاريع رغم أنهم يعطونها كسمسرة لمكاتب خاصة لدراستها ..

أظن الفكرة وصلت ..

و لا أعلم إن كانت هذه المخططات قد نفذت حتى الآن أم لا .. المهم أننا درسناها و رسمناها و قبضنا حصتنا من الأجور .


و لم أفهم مشكلة المهندس الألماني ..

م . أبو بكر ..


----------



## sirin (30 أبريل 2007)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> و هم مجموعة من الدكاترة المسيطيرن على الوحدة الهندسية بحلب كما تعلمين ..
> أظن الفكرة وصلت ..
> ..


 
طبعا أعلم  

و طبعا الفكرة وصلت 
و شكرا لردك ,,,,,,,,, 

المبنى واقف عن البناء من فترة طويلة للأسف بعد ما بدأوا فيه:55:


----------



## 777زومة (1 مايو 2007)

اخي الحبيب بارك الله لك ووفقك فيما تصبوا الية وجازاك خير الجزاء


----------



## رسول الفهد (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة لجميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى ولجميع المهندسبن والاخوة والاخوات اعضاء المنتدى الرائع , انا مسرور جدا لالتحاقي بهذا المنتدى الجميل وارجو ان اتواصل معكم اذ ان هذه المشاركة او بالاحرى الزيارة هي اول زيارة لي وانا مهندس مدني اختصاصي بناء وادارة مشاريع وامتلك خبرات عملية متراكمة لعملي بعدة مشاريع هندسية .


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الى الاخ المهندس رسول الفهد اهلا بك يا اخي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب هذا المنتدى الجميل جدا والنافع جدا , فاهلا بك ثم اهلا بك وارجو منك يا اخي الحبيب ان تقوم با لمشاركة بمواضيع قيمة لما لديك من خبرة عملية متواصلة وان تفيدنا بما لديك من ابداعات ذلك اني اعرفك عن كثب واعرف مدى الاعمال التي قد قمت بتنفيذها سيما المشاريع.

:77:


----------



## مهندسة معمرة (10 مايو 2007)

مجهود راااااااااااائع


----------



## الخطيب (10 مايو 2007)

الروابت لاتعمل
الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## saleh_civil (16 مايو 2007)

لا استطيع الا ان اقول روووعة


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (17 مايو 2007)

الله يوفقك لعمل الخير ويسهل طريقك للجنة وجزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## ابوبكر مصطفى (21 مايو 2007)

اريد رسومات وطريقة تشغيل السبتيك تانك


----------



## المصرى2010 (22 مايو 2007)

*بارك الله فيك:12: *


----------



## sahm_elislam (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر سريول (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## ناهده (17 يونيو 2007)

أنشاء ألله يفتحه بوجهك يامهندسنا ألعظيم ومشكور على ألجهد ألراقي


----------



## صلاحالدين (19 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير ودعائي لكم بدوام التوفق


----------



## ماجد العراقي (22 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## جبل الهندسة (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدااااايا باشمهندس


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أسامة السيد (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
جهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## أسامة السيد (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
جهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد طريف (10 أغسطس 2007)

فين طيب الملفات ده اللي انت بتقول عليها


----------



## captinramos (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
م.ابو بكر بارك الله بيك 
اود ان اسئلك عن دراسة لنصب ابراج الاتصالات النقالة لو سمحت محتاجها جدا ولو كانت مفصله جدا من ا ال ي و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الذهب النادر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

ايوه هيك بدنا يلهندسة


----------



## ابو الجوزاء (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يااخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود مصر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## CVLMASTER (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم جعفري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بوركت وعوفيت وجوزيت خيرا دنيا وآخرة ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## اشرف العراقي (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا م. ابو بكر


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*تشكرات أفندم*

:67: شكرا لك على هذه الدراسة المتكاملة
لقد قمت بتحميل الملفات و الإطلاع عليها سريعا.
سأقوم لاحقا بالتعمق بدراستها و التعليق عليها من خلال هذا المنتدى .

أكرر شكري


----------



## رامي علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ياهندسة .


----------



## hardyheart (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على المجهود


----------



## معمار العرب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير الهيتي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشروع*

الاخ العزيز وفقكم الله وعلى بركة الله المهندس بشير الهيتي


----------



## المجاز (1 يناير 2008)

الله يفتح على عبد الجواد وكل مهندسي المسلمين


----------



## samir haddad (4 يناير 2008)

الاخ ابو بكر تحية 
نحييك على جهودك في المنتدى والف شكر على برامجك ومشاريعك 
ما زلنا ننتظر منك برنامج جواد مع بعض الامثلة ان توفرت


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 يناير 2008)

أخي سمير حداد .

كنت قد أرفقت برنامج جواد الذي استخدمناه في الدراسة في المشاركة أعلاه و هو الإصدار الثاني المعدل و بإمكانك تحميلها ..

لكن رغم ذلك ... أحيلك إلى موضوع أخينا الأستاذ م . عبد الجواد - صاحب البرنامج - الذي أرفق لنا مشكوراً الإصدار الثالث _ إصدار حديث و مميز _ من برنامج jwdbeam .

برنامج جواد بيم الإصدار الثالث .

برنامج جواد بيم الإصدار الثاني المعدل 

برنامج التصميم الزلزالي jwd quake .


لا نستغني عن دعواتكم .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## مصطفى يحيى (28 مارس 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا وبارك لك فى حياتك وعملك.

كن لله كما يريد يكن لك فوق ماتريد.


----------



## mahmoudh5 (28 مارس 2008)

شئ رائع م.ابو بكر و لكنني لا اجد الملفات


----------



## الراقي توب (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا م. ابوبكر
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## engmohamad (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع وسلام الى دمشق وحلب


----------



## م فلاح (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخ ابو بكر


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (17 أبريل 2008)

ممتاز ... اخوي


----------



## نزيه زروف (21 أبريل 2008)

ألف تحية للأخ المهندس أبو بكر وكتّر الله من أمثالكم


----------



## eng_frg (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك ربى الجنان وابعد عنكم كل شيطان


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (26 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا
واكثر من امثالك


----------



## Jamal (28 أبريل 2008)

thank you vry much


----------



## م.نجلاء (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه العلومات واتمنى لك الموفقية..................


----------



## Jamal (3 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على برامجك


----------



## محمد خليفة (3 مايو 2008)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## باسل عباس (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ازهر (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي مشكور


----------



## مروان ضاحيي (3 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## رامي اورفة (4 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## البوليتكنك (4 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة برنامج جواد شبيه جدا ببرنامج atir الاسرائيلي( برنامج تصميم لجميع العناصر الانشائية بنفس الطريقة ) ولكن يبدو أن برنامج جواد برنامج رائع وراقي 
وبصراحة أشعر براحة عندما أعلم بوجود برنامج عربي للتصميم
شيء رائع وممتاز
الله يوفقه والى الامام


----------



## مهندس حسن (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً في دارين


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدخطاب (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (28 يوليو 2008)

الله ربي ادعو
ان يحفظك من كل ما يسوء ويزيدك في علمك وتكون دائما محبا لاعطاء المعلومة


----------



## جاك بشور (1 أغسطس 2008)

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين جواد


----------



## جورج حداد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا يا اخا العرب


----------



## anass81 (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

نظرا للسؤال المتكرر عن توفير دراسات كاملة لمشاريع منفذة , احببت ان ارفع هذا الموضوع المميز للمهندس ابو بكر جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (2 فبراير 2009)

تم التحميل و جاري المراجعة 
السيد المهندس ابو بكر اتشرف ان اتعرف علي سيادتكم عن قرب و خاصة ان اسمكم علي اسم مهندسي في العمل 
و هو نائب رئيس القطاع الهندس و هو من المهندسين المحترمين و المحبب لنا


----------



## إنشائي طموح (3 فبراير 2009)

مجهود أكثر من رائع ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SALAR2005 (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## KOOOTI (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
فعلا انت فعلت شيئا اسأل الله ان يبدلك عن مجهودك ووقتك خير


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحمادي1 (10 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك وسهل الله طريقك الى الجنة


----------



## othman.eng (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني المهندسين نرجو منكم الدعاء لي انا في امتحانات النهائية


----------



## جاد حيدر (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الك اخي ابو البكر على هالمبادرة الحلوة ونتمنا مزيدا من التواصل العلمي العربي


----------



## الملهم2009 (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور......

تحياتي!!!!!!!!!


----------



## بسام.م.ب (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا, وبانتظار ادراجك الكريم لبرنامج ) Jwdbeam


----------



## CVLMASTER (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور 













اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## predator-x (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف شكر .......؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مشكووور على الموضوع القيم ..لكن حبذا لو وضعت الملفات لتحميل النسخة المجانية


----------



## 0yaz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله يوفقك لعمل الخير ويسهل طريقك للجنة*​


----------



## abu_nazar (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله بك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ع المجهود الاكثر من رائع .......


----------



## WADHAH (27 نوفمبر 2009)

دمتم ومشكورين


----------



## muntadayatt (27 يناير 2010)

wwwwwwwawwwwwwww


----------



## عيد حماد (28 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## salim salim (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## emadysof (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس ابو بكر


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع.بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال الله (21 مارس 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_adhm_sama (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jirar (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي المهندس ابو بكر


----------



## sultansamara (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## yasser1982 (1 يناير 2011)

وين البرنامج الله يجزاكم كل خير


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 يناير 2011)

جرب المشاركة رقم 16 صفحة 2 .

و الملف المرفق المشاركة رقم 45 حتى يعمل البرنامج على ويندوز Xp .

مع العلم أن مصمم البرنامج المهندس عبد الجواد قد أرفق في موضوع آخر جميع نسخ البرنامج .. فقط ابحث عن مواضيع ( عبد الجواد ) .

مع التحية


----------



## الأميرة (17 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايديك اخي أبو بكر
بالنسبة الي اجت بوقتها هلق مع مشروع التعديل
الله يوفقكم ويديم الخير عليكم ومنك


----------



## ابورنيم (17 مارس 2011)

يبقى كل ما هو مفيد
شكرا مهندس ابو بكر


----------



## تومشنك (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس ابو بكر ارجو منك تزويدي بملفات دراسة كاملة لمشروع مبنى كلية الصيدلة - حلب في حالة حصولك عليها


----------



## msuhail (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكوريين ياشباب ما قصرتوا


----------



## s.a.nr (24 يوليو 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## malmasry1962 (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورين جدااااااا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MASTER GC (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

